# K2 T:Nine Trailhead...?



## bertlesby (Jun 1, 2006)

So my girlfriend and I are getting (back) into trail riding. I've chosen an Ibex Alpine 550 and we're looking around for a bike for her. We stimbled across this K2 at LL Bean. She's about 5'4". What do you gals think, and thanks in advance!

Edit with better link: http://www.k2bikes.com/products/bikedetails.asp?ID=98&year=2006


----------



## KoopinCali (Dec 4, 2006)

*T:Nine Trailhead - Deals at Sports Authority*

Bertlesby, I just got one of these bikes at Sports Authority in San Jose, CA for $224 (25% off normal price of $299) for my daughter for Christmas. I couldn't find anything in this price range that is outfitted as well as this K2... YMMV, Koop


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

If you just have to buy a bike at a department store, you might want to get it checked out at a real bike shop for both correct fit and that is it assembled correctly.


----------



## bertlesby (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, she liked the specs on the K2, but we've both decided on Ibex. The prices are right, the specs are great and user feedback is very positive. Thanks for your opinion though, KoopinCali.


----------

